# SEPTA Wawa extension opening delayed to August (2022)



## jis (May 25, 2022)

The opening of SEPTA's Elwyn - Wawa extension which was supposed to happen on July 1 has now been pushed back to August 21.









SEPTA announces delay to start of service on Wawa extension


Joseph Connelly, SEPTA government affairs liaison, told the board the planned opening of the line has been moved back from July 1 to Aug 21 for the start of new passenger train service on the rest…




www.delcotimes.com


----------



## MisterUptempo (May 26, 2022)

jis said:


> The opening of SEPTA's Elwyn - Wawa extension which was supposed to happen on July 1 has now been pushed back to August 21.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh noes...Here's a wah-wah for Wawa-


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (May 26, 2022)

There seems to be some confusion as to what the name of the new station will be. Most of the documents I see call it "Middletown" as it is in Middletown Township, but I have also heard "Wawa". Given that this is also the name of a popular chain of convenience stores in the area, I would expect they wouldn't use that name unless the Wawa Co. paid for naming rights, as other SEPTA stations have such as Jefferson.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (May 26, 2022)

MisterUptempo said:


> Oh noes...Here's a wah-wah for Wawa-



Would Nelson M fall into the ha-ha for that, or not?


----------



## GoAmtrak (Aug 23, 2022)

Just two days ago, the rebuilt line between Media and Wawa in Pennsylvania finally became ready to host its first passenger train since 1985.

If my research is correct, it is the first time of a completely new service of a line in entire Pennsylvania since... 1992! That's 30 years! I don't mean additional trains to communities already served, but unserved communities. Let's hope we don't end up waiting another 30 years rebuilding other lines in the region.

For tourists, the Wawa extension isn't really a significant extension, but I'm happy with every additional mile we get served. To be fair, passenger rail service in Pennsylvania is already somewhat better than in other states.

Let's hope expansion continues with additional trains between Cleveland, Pittsburgh and Harrisburg as well as between Cleveland, Erie and Buffalo to have better arrival times in some regions (not in the middle of the night!). Revival of services to Reading, Allentown and Scranton are also discussed. That would of course be beautiful as well.


----------



## JWM (Aug 23, 2022)

SEPTA is an incredibly complex operation with Light Rail, Subway, Rail, Norristown Highs Speed line and various street vehicles. I concur that it is good see this extension open and hope for more in a great region.


----------



## bonzoesc (Aug 25, 2022)

Miles in Transit and friends gave the station and line a very frenetic and chaotic look too.


----------

